# مشكلة فى spectrophotometer readings at 340 nm



## Egyzizo (15 مارس 2012)

ازيكم يا باشمهندسين .. 
أنا طبيب معمل عندى جهاز سبكترو ماركة ERMA AE600N
الجهاز كان ماشى كويس لغاية من أسبوعين ، أصبحت قرايات فلتر 340 سيئة جداً
فلتر 340 بيقرا شغل الـ kinetic وبيعمل curves المفروض تكون linear
وده مش حاصل والكرفات سيئة جداً وغير منتظمة
جربت أغير اللمبة ، الأمور سيئة كما هى
تفتكروا ايه اللى ممكن اعمله؟

طبعاً المحاولات دى كلها بعد عشرات المكالمات مع توكيل الجهاز واللى لم أصل معهم إلى حل ولم يأتى أحدهم لرؤية الجهاز إلى الآن.


----------



## tsoulma1 (15 مارس 2012)

*Erma ae600n*

السلام عليكم
طبعاً المحاولات دى كلها بعد عشرات المكالمات مع توكيل الجهاز واللى لم أصل معهم إلى حل ولم يأتى أحدهم لرؤية الجهاز إلى الآن.[/quote]

حاول معرفة هل الجهاز يمتص بشكل طبيعي ان كان الامتصاص جيد ضع في انبوبة الاختبار 3/2 ماء مقطر 3/1 جافيل مركز وقم بعملية الغسيل 3 مرات ومرتين بالماء المقطر وحده وانشاءءالله يحل المشكل


----------



## حمزةشاور (15 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس حمزة شاور من فلسطين 
ارجوا معرفة نوع الجهاز هل هو من 
الاول 

الثاني 
http://www.erasuryapersada.com/produk/ERMA_AE600.jpg
وان اشاء الله ارسل لك الحل


----------



## Egyzizo (17 مارس 2012)

عزيزى مهندس *tsoulma1*
شكراً لك ، ولكنى حاولت الغسيل جيداً ولم تتحسن النتائج.

عزيزى مهندس حمزة هو الجهاز الثانى *http://www.erasuryapersada.com/produk/ERMA_AE600.jpg
وفى انتظار رد سيادتكم.


*


----------



## حمزةشاور (17 مارس 2012)

Egyzizo قال:


> عزيزى مهندس *tsoulma1*
> شكراً لك ، ولكنى حاولت الغسيل جيداً ولم تتحسن النتائج.
> 
> عزيزى مهندس حمزة هو الجهاز الثانى *http://www.erasuryapersada.com/produk/ERMA_AE600.jpg
> ...



ارجوا التاكد من ان اللامبة خاصة في جهاز السبكترو في هذه الحالة عادة ماتكون اللامبة غير ملائمة لا تعطي الطول الموجي المحدد 
ان كانت اللامبة الاصلية ارجوا التاكد من ان الضوء الخارج من الفلتر مغطي الثقب داخل خلية الفحص "الثقب في الناحية الاقرب الى مقدمة الجهاز "

ثم ارجوا التاكد من درجة الحرارة بوضع سائل في "covet" ووضع ميزان حرارة بالداخل السائل وتاكد من درجة الحرارة 37


----------



## Egyzizo (18 مارس 2012)

حمزةشاور قال:


> ارجوا التاكد من ان اللامبة خاصة في جهاز السبكترو في هذه الحالة عادة ماتكون اللامبة غير ملائمة لا تعطي الطول الموجي المحدد
> ان كانت اللامبة الاصلية ارجوا التاكد من ان الضوء الخارج من الفلتر مغطي الثقب داخل خلية الفحص "الثقب في الناحية الاقرب الى مقدمة الجهاز "
> 
> ثم ارجوا التاكد من درجة الحرارة بوضع سائل في "covet" ووضع ميزان حرارة بالداخل السائل وتاكد من درجة الحرارة 37



اللمبة المستخدمة هى اللمبة الأصلية وتم استبدالها بدون تحسن ، فقمت بتركيبها مرة أخرى.
والحرارة مضبوطة

أما جزئية الضوء الخارج من الفلتر مغطى الثقب فهذه لا أفهمها ولا أعرف كيف اختبرها.
مصدر الضوء هو اللمبة وليس الفلتر أليس كذلك؟


----------



## حمزةشاور (18 مارس 2012)

Egyzizo قال:


> اللمبة المستخدمة هى اللمبة الأصلية وتم استبدالها بدون تحسن ، فقمت بتركيبها مرة أخرى.
> والحرارة مضبوطة
> 
> أما جزئية الضوء الخارج من الفلتر مغطى الثقب فهذه لا أفهمها ولا أعرف كيف اختبرها.
> مصدر الضوء هو اللمبة وليس الفلتر أليس كذلك؟



ارجوا التاكد من درجة الحرارة 
يوجد تقب يخرج منه الضوء مكان وضع عينة الفحص يظهر واضح في حال استخدام الفلتر الفارغ وبالجهة المقابلة يظهر تقب بشكل واضح يجب ان يكون الضوء مغطي الثقب بشكل كامل


----------



## عاطف روحان (24 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد والله اعلم المشكله تكون في الفلتر اذا كان الخطا بيحدث فقط في فلتر 340 فيمكن من الفلتر نفسه او من الكاشف


----------



## yasserlab (21 مايو 2012)

هههههههههه
نفس اللي حصل عندي بس في الكرياتنين بس
وغيرت لمبة ب900 جنيه وصيانة 200 ونفس المشكلة مع ان كل الاندبوينت تمام 
الحل ياسيدي المحترم 
في تغيير الخرطوم بتاع البامب اللي ورا باخر جديد عشان بيكون السحب مش كويس واحيانا يكون فيه فقاعات تدخل تلغبط الدنيا 
انا عملت كدا مع اني فني معمل ولا عزاء لشركة الكان اللي ماحدش فاهم فيها حاجة والراجل يقولي فلتر تشيك تمام راجع الكيت 
وافهم فيه انه القراءة لازم تعلى على طول الخك في الكرياتنين مش تعلى وتوطى وفي الكبد توطى على طول الخك ومع كل نقطة في الكرف بيمون فيه قراءة والتاني بساعدته مش فاهم 
حسسني انه دبلوم صنايع 
ورد عليا من فضلك
تحياتي


----------



## Egyzizo (22 مايو 2012)

yasserlab قال:


> هههههههههه
> نفس اللي حصل عندي بس في الكرياتنين بس
> وغيرت لمبة ب900 جنيه وصيانة 200 ونفس المشكلة مع ان كل الاندبوينت تمام
> الحل ياسيدي المحترم
> ...



شكــراً على الرد 
أما بخصوص مهندسى الصيانة بتوع الشركات، فمافيش داعى نتكلم علشان احنا فى منتدى مهندسين ..
أسهل حاجة يقول لك العيب من الكيتس ، راجع البانفليت ، كده طبيعى .. 
أكبر حاجة يعملوها يغيروا لمبة أو تيوب ويخلوك تكع أد كده رسم زيارة بالشئ الفلانى ، ولمبة بأكتر من 5 أضعاف تمنها فى السوق، غير كده مافيش.
أنا حضرتك علشان المهندس ييجى يشوف العيب ده ، أخدت 3 أسابيع مكالمات وصلت لمدير الصيانة ، وهو مصر ان المشكلة فى أى حاجة تانية غير الجهاز. 
ولما تعطفوا وبعتوا لى مهندس ماعملش حاجة للأسف فك الدنيا كلها ونضفها وغير اللمبة ، وكأنك يا أبو زيد ما غزيت ..
قلت له متشكر ، انتوا كده جبتوا آخركم معايا، وطلعت جهاز تانى كنت جايبه احتياطى وشغال عليه شغل الكينيتيك .. 

أما بخصوص البامب تيوب فأنا فاهم قصد حضرتك ، بس للأسف مش ده العيب اللى عندى .. 
حصل قبل كده وصلحته بنفسى بتغيير التيوب وبتكون أعراضه ان بيكون فيه تنقيط خفيف من تيوب الشفط الأمامية لأن البامب تيوب الخلفية بتكون طولت مع الاستعمال وبتبقى مش حاكمة كويس فبتسمح بتسريب السائل اللى بيتحرك أثناء القراءة فيعطى قراءات مذبذبه.

شكراً على اهتمامك على أى حال.


----------



## smslabo (28 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
من فضلك اريد user manual for erma 600 N لقد تحصلت عليه حدتثا ولا استطيع برمجة كل مثس les methodes et merci d'avance


----------

